# Ragged 1/29



## WinnChill (Jan 29, 2013)

1/29/2013
Ragged Mtn.
Packed Powder

Wow, first time to Ragged for me!  It was a quick trip mainly to meet a couple of co-workers for a few runs before I had to head back early.  A solid 1.5 hours from S NH and no real direct route but I enjoyed the drive through classic NH countryside.  The base area had a nice country feel too--inside the lodge seemed rather roomy but cozy.  No surprise that crowds were light on a weekday but they scored 5" of freshies from yesterday's snowfall!    

The Summit 6-pack loaded nice and close to the lodge so I hopped on and with Exhibition staring me in the face the whole time up, it had to be the first run! (pic attached)  Powder turns the whole way down.  A leg-burner for sure and got me sweatin a little--had to take a few breaks to get my legs under me (legs were already tired from 3 hours of hockey training the day before).  I was curious where the Spear Triple would take me until I noticed how slow it was--and a long lift to boot!  I took Cardigan even though Flying Yankee looked tempting but I wasn't about to take Spear again with limited time.  The rest of the time was on the 6-pack taking repeated runs on Exhibition, and the left-side trails like Upper Crewcut (pic) Chute, Lower Ridge, and Newfound Ridge...even Headwall which was scratched down a bit.

For a quick two hour stay, I got in about a dozen runs and enjoyed powder/packed powder the whole time...didn't seem like much grooming...maybe some cord here and there.  I'm not saying that's bad, it's just I was so used to the groomed conditions from my previous 4 trips to Gunstock--but that was before the snowfall.  I simply haven't been able to ski much powder conditions in recent years.  I would say that Ragged is slightly more rugged terrain--maybe a little too tough for my son who is still learning.       

I was lucky to have enjoyed a fresh snowfall like that and I'm glad that I was finally able to experience Ragged!  It's a nice pocket of skiing goodness nestled into the heart of New Hampshire!  I'll be sure to get back soon.  

Had to skip apres


----------



## legalskier (Jan 29, 2013)

You timed it right- looks sweet!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 29, 2013)

I think the Spear triple is about a 13 minute ride. Just thought you'd like to know. I've often considered multiple runs on Showboat, Flying Yankee and when they deign it safe to open Not Too Shabby worth it. Were the glades open btw?


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 29, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I think the Spear triple is about a 13 minute ride. Just thought you'd like to know. I've often considered multiple runs on Showboat, Flying Yankee and when they deign it safe to open Not Too Shabby worth it. Were the glades open btw?



Checked out the trail map earlier tonight as they have a great deal on Liftopia right now. No glades open currently, and I'm curious as to how Southern NH will stand the warmth/rain tomorrow...


----------



## Conrad (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like great conditions!


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 30, 2013)

Ragged is pretty good about leaving the freshies alone for a day. One of it's many charms IMHO.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 30, 2013)

I was digging it.  However, when I was picking up my ticket, a guy came in looking worn out and started bringing up the conditions to the lady just as I was walking away.  I didn't catch it all but I don't think he was thrilled about it.


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2013)

We were there on Sunday and it was nice then too.  Wish they had more open, but we had a great time on the slopes and apres ski!


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 31, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I was digging it. However, when I was picking up my ticket, a guy came in looking worn out and started bringing up the conditions to the lady just as I was walking away. I didn't catch it all but I don't think he was thrilled about it.



Actually I can remember my wife chirping about it on one occasion. I guess a half groom on some of the popular blues might be a way to keep everyone happy.


----------



## dlague (Feb 12, 2013)

Since Ragged will leave new snow around for a day - newbies often do not like that!  It screws up everything they have been told to do!  Ha!   I think it is crazy fun!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 12, 2013)

Ragged must have been fun with the storm. They have a $14 deal for Thursday I would be taking advantage of, but it's off to Sugarbush for me!


----------

